# ممكن مساعدة في اختيار دورات اوشا



## ميرندا ليمون (29 أغسطس 2011)

سلام عليكم جميع
وعيدكم سعيد ان شاء الله

اخواني ممكن تفيدوني بالافضل في اختيار دورة من دورات الاوشا .

علما بانني حاصل على شهادة النيبوش .


الدورات كلها تبع الاوشا .
الرقمإسم الدورة1شهادة مشرف الصحة والسلامة المهنية2اختصاصي صحة وسلامة مهنية3مدير صحة وسلامة مهنية4مدرب الصحة والسلامة المهنية شهادة5رئيس لجنة الصحة والسلامة المهنية6عضو لجنة الصحة والسلامة المهنيةولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ميرندا ليمون (25 سبتمبر 2011)

للرفع يا جماعة ....ممكن تساعدوني


----------



## waled.suliman (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شركة نايا للخدمات الهندسية والتجارة​الشركة الرائدة في مجال التدريب والتأهيل على مستوى سوريا والشرق الاوسط​نحن نهتم بكم لإيصالكم للاحترافية ​لكل من يبحث عن التميز الوظيفي والخبرة العلمية والشهادة العالمية​تعلن عن إقامة دورات تدريبية في مجال الصحة والسلامة المهنية عن طريق الانترنت - التعلم عن بعد​حسب منهاج الأكاديمية الأمريكية للسلامة المهنية والتدريب الصحي​OSHA​وذلك ابتداء من 10/09/2011​وذلك للمناهج التالية:​· Introduction to Safety Management
· Effective Safety Committees
· Effective Accident Investigation
· Introduction to OSH Training
· Hazard Analysis and Control
· Hazard Communication Program
· Conducting a Job Hazard Analysis (JHA)
· Effective Safety Committee Meetings
· Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) – OSHA
· Energy Control Program - Lockout/Tag out
· Introduction to Ergonomics
· Safety Supervision and Leadership
· Confined Space Entry Program
· Fall Protection Program
· Electrical Safety Basics
· Safety Management System Evaluation
· Emergency Action Plans
· Fire Prevention Plans
· Fleet Safety Management
· Preventing Workplace Violence
· Ergonomics Program Management
· Intro to Industrial Hygiene
· Bloodborne Pathogens
حيث ستمنح للناجحين في هده الدورات شهادات تأهيل من شركتنا وباعتماد من مدربين معتمدين من الأكاديمية الأمريكية للسلامة المهنية والتدريب الصحي​OSHA​يتوجب على المشاركين الخضوع لامتحان تحريري​(ON LINE)​​


----------

